# Lake Bailee gun range?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im looking for an outdoor range (100 yards +) in the Cincinnati area. Has anyone shot at Lake Bailee in Hamilton?

Any information on Lake Bailee, or other recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Mark


----------

